# Limited Time



## pmblair (Sep 12, 2010)

I started studying late, and will only get in about 2 months of studying.

In terms of AM section Water Resources in the NCEES specification it states pressure conduit(eg. single pipe, force mains)

I cant find these in the CERM. I am using an old CERM until i get the latest Next weekend.

Does CERM call these something else?


----------



## EnvEngineer (Sep 13, 2010)

These are just basic water pipe problems, calculating pressures, and flows at various location in a water pipe. Should be covered by all editions of CERM this has not changed for quite a while.


----------



## sac_engineer (Sep 13, 2010)

Look up:

Darcy-Weisbach equation

Reynolds number / Moody friction factor

Hazen-Williams equation

Head loss in circular conduits

Equivalent length (K values for various pipe fittings)

This should more than cover what you would need to know for pipe hydraulics in the WR portion of the breadth exam.

Good luck!


----------



## pmblair (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you sac_engineer and EnvEngineer.

I appreciate the input. I have been a structural design consultant for the last 4 1/2 years.

I am hoping the afternoon structural will be easier then some people are suggesting on here.

I got a real late start on studying and i am a little worried.

I have already refreshed myself with "

Darcy-Weisbach equation

Reynolds number / Moody friction factor

Hazen-Williams equation

Equivalent length (K values for various pipe fittings)"

Haven't reviewed Head loss in circular conduits yet.

On the NCEE exam specifications under water resources and environmental There is hydraulics , open Chanel, hydrology, wastewater treatment, and water treatment.

So is it just hydraulics in the am?

Sorry for the long drawn out questions. I couldn't afford the cerm till a few weeks ago( had my first child 5 months ago) so i am getting a real late start on studying; and im a little stressed trying to retain all this so fast.


----------



## civil78 (Sep 23, 2010)

pmblair said:


> Thank you sac_engineer and EnvEngineer.
> I appreciate the input. I have been a structural design consultant for the last 4 1/2 years.
> 
> I am hoping the afternoon structural will be easier then some people are suggesting on here.
> ...


Can't say much for the structural PM.. but as long as you review the basic info that is posted on this thread- your AM should be fine. If you can join ppi exam cafe for the 1 week membership you will get some good practice problems for water. I did the construction PM, but found the breadth review from the site VERY helpful. If you copy the problems after you ask for the solutions you can paste them into a word document and have a great resource of sample problems for the test itself.


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 23, 2010)

pmblair said:


> On the NCEE exam specifications under water resources and environmental There is hydraulics , open Chanel, hydrology, wastewater treatment, and water treatment.
> So is it just hydraulics in the am?


The NCEES Exam Specification for all Civil Depths uses the same Breadth:



```
V. Water Resources and Environmental 20%
A. Hydraulics – Closed Conduit
1. Energy and/or continuity equation (e.g., Bernoulli)
2. Pressure conduit (e.g., single pipe, force mains)
3. Closed pipe flow equations including Hazen-Williams, Darcy-Weisbach Equation
4. Friction and/or minor losses
5. Pipe network analysis (e.g., pipeline design, branch networks, loop networks)
6. Pump application and analysis
B. Hydraulics – Open Channel
1. Open-channel flow (e.g., Manning’s equation)
2. Culvert design
3. Spillway capacity
4. Energy dissipation (e.g., hydraulic jump, velocity control)
5. Stormwater collection (e.g., stormwater inlets, gutter flow, street flow, storm sewer pipes)
6. Flood plains/floodways
7. Flow measurement – open channel
C. Hydrology
1. Storm characterization (e.g., rainfall measurement and distribution)
2. Storm frequency
3. Hydrographs application
4. Rainfall intensity, duration, and frequency (IDF) curves
5. Time of concentration
6. Runoff analysis including Rational and SCS methods
7. Erosion
8. Detention/retention ponds
D. Wastewater Treatment
1. Collection systems (e.g., lift stations, sewer networks, infiltration, inflow)
E. Water Treatment
1. Hydraulic loading
2. Distribution systems
```

Certainly not just hydraulics in the breadth (AM).


----------



## civilized_naah (Sep 23, 2010)

pmblair said:


> So is it just hydraulics in the am?


My guess would be at least 6 if not 7 out of the 8 AM questions will be H&amp;H - maybe 2 closed conduit hydraulics, 2 open channel hydraulics and 2 basic hydrology (unit hydrographs etc). The 1-2 questions on wastewater treatment are likely to be on a very simple level, kinda like treating the process like a black box and not delving into its mechanics so much. So, if this a weakness/long forgotten area for you, with limited time in hand, I would recommend not spending much time on the Environmental side and just concentrate on H&amp;H so that you have a high probabliity of getting those 6-7 right


----------

